# اين مواقع ترجمه الكتب؟؟؟



## ابو زهير اليمني (18 سبتمبر 2008)

الى الاخوه الاعزاء رمــــــــــــــــــضان كريم ارجو من المهندسين التركيز على عمليه الترجمه وارجو من الاخوه الاعزاء ان لا يقولون ارسلوا بالكتب ونحن سنترجمها فوريا ولكن يجب ان يعلموا كيف تتم عمليه الترجمه واذا توجد برامج ينصح وضعها ....وفي ذلكم خير كبير للجميع 
واقول للشباب والله ان العلم بغير لغتك يكون مردوه ضعيف ........

لا تعطينا سمكه بل علميني كيف تصطاد السمك .....​


----------



## شعاب الأشخر (2 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام الله عليكم ورحمتة وبركاته
كل عام وأنتم بخير وعيدكم مبارك


----------



## شعاب الأشخر (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*ماهى الكتب العربية؟*

سلام عليكم 
الإخوة الأعزاء ماهى المواقع المفيدة فى الهندسة الكهربائيه الشبكات
شكرا:31:


----------



## امين ابوعريضة (3 أكتوبر 2008)

اللهم اجعله عيدا لنا في أمور الدنيا والاخرة


----------

